# Broken Covenant - Recommend you Listen if you aren't convinced Confessions matter



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 3, 2008)

The White Horse Inn: Know What You Believe & Why You Believe It

It's the current broadcast called _Broken Covenant_. I hope they publish the transcript at some point.

The interview pretty much traces why I've become convinced that Confessions mean a great deal. We repeatedly experience the tension here from those that criticize us when they've signed up on a board of people that announce it's a voluntary association of Confessional Christians. I can only imagine the temptations to compromise when it seems like short term goals are served.

I encourage you to listen to the interview. Parker Williamson called Machen a prophet. I really think he was just already aware of where compromise leads.


----------



## Hippo (Apr 3, 2008)

Well it made me enroll as a Partner.


----------

